# Wisconsin and possibly sheboygan



## blackdoglab (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, I was just wondering if there were any of you hailing from the phenominally cultured county of Sheboygan or Wisconsin in general?


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 5, 2007)

Other side of the state, La Crosse, WI.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never actually been through La Crosse.  Any good camera shops there?


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

Not really.  I usually go online and do my shopping at Adorama or B&H Photo.  There is one shop downtown though that has some nice equipment in a showroom, May's Camera and Photo.  Other than that, pretty sparse for camera shops.  But I will say that La Crosse can be a landscape photographer's paradise once you have some decent equipment.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 11, 2007)

What about Sheboygan?  What is good there for camera shops?  I was there for a wedding some years ago.  Love the lake on the edge of town.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone in or near Milwaukee?


----------



## airgunr (Apr 20, 2007)

Down by Lake Geneva here.  I live in Delavan.  There are some camera shops in Milwaukee but I too usually shop at B&H for the convience.


----------



## keedokes (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm in Glendale right now, but I'm moving to Brown Deer next Monday!

GTG, packing...


----------

